# Lowest Merit These Days For Public/Private Universities Punjab?



## HvalaSrna (Jun 27, 2016)

Requesting the Lowest merit for AMC(MBBS/BDS),RMC(MBBS/BDS),NUST(bio-sciences),and any others with below 80-85% merit?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

amc has only 50 seats for civilian students so merit is pretty high around top 250 merit people have a chance rmc also has pretty high about 86.Avicennia amina inayat IMDC and foundation have less than 80


----------



## HvalaSrna (Jun 27, 2016)

What about for military students(as in parents in armed forces)...so RMC's is 86 and AMC is 88..right?what bout Nust?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

reserved seats merit is a bit lower up to 80 percent


----------



## HvalaSrna (Jun 27, 2016)

thanks


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Central Park Medical college, Rashid Latif Medical College and Continental Medical College. Central Park in particular had a merit of around 78%. They did accept one student who had 74%, but that was because someone left that seat.


----------

